# Bow Question



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 25, 2018)

I am new to bowfishing. i picked up a PSE mud dawg earlier this week. It came witha  single pin sight. I've taken it out the past several days and had decent luck. I was wondering if the sight was necessary or if I should take it off and aim differently


----------



## Para Bellum (Mar 28, 2018)

Most folks just shoot instinctively ATA as most shots are quick and not at full draw.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 31, 2018)

I've never used a sight for bowfishing.


----------

